# Silk plants safe?



## Synapze (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm thinking about adding some silk plants to my enclosures. Presently, I use plastic aquarium plants and climbing sticks. Since I'll be cleaning my enclosures next week, I thought it would be a great time to make changes. I know silk plants plants contain dyes and who knows what else, but I was curious if a good rinse would make them safe for mantids. So... my questions are:

1. Are they safe if rinsed well?

2. Do they harbor bacteria?

3. Any other things I should know before purchasing them?


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2018)

Yes. Why wouldn't they be?


----------



## Synapze (Sep 7, 2018)

Rick said:


> Yes. Why wouldn't they be?


My concerns are the dyes, chemicals or adhesives used during manufacturing. I'm also concerned about surface tension of water droplets pulling those chemicals out of the fabric. 

While shopping at multiple stores yesterday, I noticed that the silk plants available all had a strong synthetic odor. Some of the articles I've read indicate that craft store silk plants are not recommended for herps and to use only plants specifically labeled for vivarium use, so I thought it was a legitimate question since I don't know if the same applies to mantids or if there were any particular brands I should stick with.

I searched the past forum posts for an answer, before starting a new topic hoping for advice from more experienced before I make a decision.

------------

 *Update:* Something I've learned from researching this topic.

1) Silk flowers are _generally_ safe unless they were treated with pesticides during storage/transport/store shelf/or residual chemicals from the manufacturing process. They are not recommended for herp use, but most people are using them with no apparent  issues.

2) Since the late 70's the majority of silk plants are actually made of polyester, which is produced using over 1000 different chemicals. Polyester has been called one of the worst fabrics to wear for skin health. 

The thesis I refer to the most can be found at: 

http://www.diva-portal.org/smash/get/diva2:850089/FULLTEXT02.pdf

In a nutshell... silk is considered _generally_ safe, but polyester should be _avoided_ if possible. There are probably some brands of silk plants that are safer than others. Just reading the list of chemicals was enough to convince me to look for quality silk options. I think I'll skip those $1.99 bundles of craft store plants. ?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2018)

I have never had an issue with them. If concerned, rinse them well or wash first and rinse. They should not bleed color, if they do, 

continue rinsing until they dont bleed, or throw out and get different ones.


----------



## Synapze (Sep 9, 2018)

@hibiscusmile Are there any particular brands you use?


----------



## Synapze (Sep 9, 2018)

Someone suggested I should purchase from Exo Terra since they were produced specifically for pets. Since I'm ordering one of their Nano enclosures anyway, I'll just order the plants at the same time. They have a pretty good selection.

@hibiscusmile I'll still going to rinse the heck out of them. Thanks! ?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2018)

I just use what I find at different stores, No one in particular, I really can't say I have seen any bleed either.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 9, 2018)

I use silk plants too. I never had problems with it. But use platisc plants too you can buy at pet stores (easier to clean when they get dirty)


----------



## Synapze (Sep 9, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> I use silk plants too. I never had problems with it. But use platisc plants too you can buy at pet stores (easier to clean when they get dirty)


I ordered a big lot of assorted silk plants today. I tend to keep my enclosures very basic, (plant/branch/substrate), so I'm kind of excited to be giving everyone a much needed upgrade. ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 9, 2018)

Good! Please post pictures of the new habitats!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ellithain (Sep 10, 2018)

I found mine at the dollar store and never had an issue with them molding or bleeding when washed.. I know.. I'm cheap XD


----------



## SneakyMantis (Sep 11, 2018)

can someone help me?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 11, 2018)

I did, @SneakyMantis 

@Synapze @Ellithain I get mine from the dollar store too!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Sep 11, 2018)

Ellithain said:


> I found mine at the dollar store and never had an issue with them molding or bleeding when washed.. I know.. I'm cheap XD


Cheap!? My mantids live in large clear containers that were once filled with Cheesy Poofs. ?


----------



## bugboymark (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey Synapze.  Good question.

I've used a variety of the plastic plants in my mantis enclosures.  They are DEFINITELY more hardy and probably easy to use and clean for sure.  One thing to consider though. Some of the fabric/silk variety plants seem to provide a slightly better shedding surface.  It's cool to watch mantises in the minutes before they molt.  They do everything they can to lock or bury the hooks (unguis) on the end of their tarsa into whatever surface they're gripping. Sticks, leaves, wood, fabric/screen/mesh, whatever.  You can see them pulling and flexing and testing the grip with their non-raptorial legs just before they start, because once that process takes off...they quickly lose the ability to adjust their foothold.  Why does that matter?  Because I've seen fewer mantises fall down and have a mismolt event on silk plants than on smooth surface plastic ones.  Maybe silk plant edges have more texture, or they're frayed enough so that the leg hooks can sort of snag the material?  I don't know.  I do know that when I have sub-adults getting ready to go into the last and most important molt of their lives, I always make sure I have a lot of textured surfaces and silk plants for them to choose from.  Probably over-thinking it, but that's what I would do.  ?


----------



## Synapze (Sep 11, 2018)

@bugboymark That's good to know, thanks! I'll be careful when planning placement for the subs and save the creativity for the adults.  ?



bugboymark said:


> I always﻿ make sure﻿ I have a lot of textured surfaces and silk plants for them to ﻿﻿choose from.  ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿Probably﻿﻿ over-thinking it, but that's what I would ﻿do.  ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿?


I bought a variety for each enclosure to give them a couple of options texture-wise. 

Over thinking it? Nope. ?


----------



## Ellithain (Sep 11, 2018)

Synapze said:


> Cheap!? My mantids live in large clear containers that were once filled with Cheesy Poofs. ?


Lol xD that’s hilarious! Love the thriftiness!


----------



## Synapze (Sep 11, 2018)

Ellithain said:


> Lol xD that’s hilarious! Love the thriftiness!


Question: "Honey, would you rather have cheese puffs or pretzels?"

Response: "What kind of containers do they come in?" ?

Cheapest hobby I've ever had.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Synapze said:


> Question: "Honey, would you rather have cheese puffs or pretzels?"
> 
> Response: "What kind of containers do they come in?" ?
> 
> Cheapest hobby I've ever had.


Lol   I used to keep my mantids in containers like that, now I just keep them in leftover containers found at the dollar store (they have all sizes) and modified with some toole and hot glue to make a mantis habitat. Pretty easy!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ladyarcana55 (Sep 20, 2018)

Synapze said:


> Cheap!? My mantids live in large clear containers that were once filled with Cheesy Poofs. ?


OMG! I can't believe it never occurred to me to use those containers! That's brilliant!


----------



## Synapze (Sep 20, 2018)

@ladyarcana55 Since I began this hobby I never look at plastic containers the same way. ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 20, 2018)

@Synapze  I am the same way! Now, every plastic container or glass tank that I see is carefully inspected to see if it would make a good mantis cage   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Sep 20, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 My friends hate shopping with me now. I take measurements. ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 20, 2018)

Synapze said:


> @MantisGirl13 My friends hate shopping with me now. I take measurements. ?


Lol   Now that is funny! I just eyeball it. 

Whenever there is a yard sale in or near my neighborhood I always go and look for tanks, containers, and supplies. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ladyarcana55 (Sep 23, 2018)

My mom found this really awesome container for my 'weird new hobby'. I loved it, except for one thing...

The whole thing was made of glass. How the heck am I supposed to drill holed into it?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 23, 2018)

Don't drill holes, put a thin mesh sceen on the top! I use a 10 gal for my ghosts, and it has a mesh lid and lots of climbing places.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ladyarcana55 (Sep 23, 2018)

I can't believe I never thought of that! That is brilliant!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks! I just use the mesh lid that fits the top of the cage that you can get at the pet store, and I hot-glue tulle fabric on the underside of the lid. It provides a great molting surface as well as awesome ventilation.

- MantisGirl13


----------

